# Clockwork Espresso Push tamper from The Coffee Bean



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

http://m.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/PUSH-Tampers.html

Just started selling these fantastic tamper! Give me a shout if you are interested in one!


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

coffeebean said:


> http://m.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/PUSH-Tampers.html
> 
> Just started selling these fantastic tamper! Give me a shout if you are interested in one!


The website states:

'Independently tested by experts - proven to reduce the risk of injury'

Please can you explain this? A statement like this needs to justified with evidence and there is nothing on your website.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> proven to reduce the risk of injury


I used to do 'risk assessments' but got accused of being flippant (its just a paper trail for passing the buck onto the assessor, which then of course becomes your job to pass onto someone else) ...

But my considered opinion is that this tamper has a far lower risk of poking some ones eye out (blunt eye trauma) than one with a more conventional shaped hand grip, also this tamper would be far more stable if standing on it ... thus avoiding fall injury (compared to a standard design) .

However there may be other long term issues that may arise by not using a tried and tested handle.

flippant... who me ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It is all to do with strain. Quoting from the Clockwork Push page regarding this (although I can't see any link to how or where it was tested to prove this):


*Ergonomic design*

*Repetitive Strain Injury and Carpal Tunnel Syndrome (A.K.A "Barista wrist") are some of the most common injuries associated with baristas. This is predominantly due to the unnatural posture required to use traditional coffee tampers. The first thing you notice with PUSH is it's flat, "**hockey puck**" like design. Now, forget the awkward motion you've always used with traditional tampers. Place your palm flat and well... Just, PUSH. It's as simple as that.*


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Here's the information regarding the claims.

Hope it is ok to link directly to it.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Mike, I think everyone has beaten me to it! As already stated in the thread by others, it is all to do with repetitive strain injury being quite common in professional baristas, this tamper eliminates this by removing the need for any kind of twisting action or having to put a lot of pressure on the tamper. It is a great design and gives very consistent shots too!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks to those of you who have already ordered one of these fantastic tamper........ Anyone who hasn't, let me know if you want one....... In a choice of colours!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

coffeebean said:


> http://m.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/PUSH-Tampers.html
> 
> Just started selling these fantastic tamper! Give me a shout if you are interested in one!


I agree - they are fantastic and it's now my go to tamper. Ergonomics apart it manages one of the important espresso making variables. If I could remotely justify it I'd buy another one in a different colour from the one that I have.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't fit the Pavoni.. Oh well, I'll just have to book my hospital appointment for twisted tendons..


----------

